# 2010 Blizzard timelapes



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

2010 blizzard passing over east central Wisconsin in timelapes
(12-11-10)


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*Let me know what you think*

Let me know what you think of the video and be sure to like and comment on it!!!Thumbs Up

and also check out my western plow repainting


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hows the paint on the chain holding up?


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*see for your self*



vegaman04;1217469 said:


> Hows the paint on the chain holding up?


good Thumbs Up... I just ran outside and snapped a pic


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Good job on the painting it sure looks good.


----------

